# [OT] Religione, software, politica

## calvizia

Come anche tutti voi avrete notato, si associa molto spesso negli ambienti linux, politica e software.

Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 

E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows? 

Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo? Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero? ci sono altre cose libere? Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze?

 :Smile: 

----------

## Trust No One

c'è chi prende troppo di petto queste faccende..io personalmente ho rinunciato a voler avere un SO definitivo, uso sia windows che linux senza problemi, per quel che ne so sono ancora 2 sistemi complementari all'uso completo di un pc...

il fatto del comunista credo esuli abbastanza dal fatto di usare windows e linux   :Wink: Last edited by Trust No One on Fri Dec 03, 2004 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sasdo

 *Trust No One wrote:*   

> c'è chi prende troppo di petto queste faccende..io personalmente ho rinunciato a voler avere un SO definitivo, uso sia windows che linux senza problemi, per quel che ne so sono ancora 2 sistemi complementari all'uso completo di un pc

 

quoto in pieno.

----------

## mtto

Esprimo il mio modestissimo parere....

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista?

 

In effetti è un pregiudizio diffuso, ma se fosse davvero la regola, io sarei l'eccezione: forse le idee di collaborazione sono più vicine ad un ambiente "sinistrorso".... Boh?   :Very Happy: 

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?

 

Partigianeria tipo Milan/Inter?

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?

 

Bah... Dare giudizi per "partito preso" è comunque sbagliato, e poi non è vero che tutto il sw MS faccia schifo... Che poi approfittino della posizione dominante per prendersela comoda e non migliorare al massimo e subito i loro prodotti... Beh, questa è un'altra storia... Essendo MS una impresa economica che mira giustamente alla massimizzazione dei ricavi e alla minimizzazione dei costi, è chiaro che finchè ce la fa a tenere la leadership senza investire, Bill è ben contento... Siamo noi utilizzatori che possiamo premiare o punire le aziende che non rispettano le nostre aspettative!   :Wink: 

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero?

 

Secondo me il software non deve essere libero per forza: il fatto che parte di esso lo sia è una piacevole alternativa o modalità, che ognuno è libero di sfruttare o meno.

AUGH!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## calvizia

Mi piace molto quello che dite, difatto condivido. Ma molti non la pensano cosi'...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 

 

Forse perchè molti partono dal presupposto che la condivisione (di idee in questo caso, non di beni materiali) sia un principio soltanto marxista... in realtà è anche un principio cristiano/cattolico e soprattutto è un pensiero illuminista per quanto mi riguarda

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?  

 

Semplicemente perchè una volta che impari ad usare un sistema operativo fatto a modo capisci come windows funzioni davvero male, e soprattutto perchè ha imposto un monopolio in campo di software che, oltre ad essere illegale in una quantità di paesi (vedi le molte cause in corso Microsoft vs antitrust) è anche moralmente inaccettabile perchè schiaccia la concorrenza ed impedisce il progresso in tale campo

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?

 

Non tutte, come del resto non tutte le applicazioni Linux sono bellissime...

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero? 

 

Ci sono un'infinità di ragioni per cui potrei parlare mezz'ora... vuoi una sintesi sinteticissima? Perchè sono sicuro di quello che contiene, pertanto è più sicuro. Perchè ritengo che la conoscenza, le idee e i "dati" in genere debbano essere liberi. Perchè per usare un computer devo disporre di un'alternativa free per ogni tipo di applicazione, poi se volgio uso quella a pagamento... odio le costrizioni

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> ci sono altre cose libere?

 L'aria e poco altro, che comunque è inquinata... tra un po' si potranno brevettare anche i concetti per cui rimane davvero molto poco di libero...

 *calvizia wrote:*   

>  Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze?

  Perchè molte volte la gente non ha un'intelligenza all'altezza di quello che ci si aspetterebbe da un essere umano medio: o le nostre aspettative sono esagerate o c'è qualcosa che non va nella maggioranza delle persone... ti stai per caso riferendo a qualcosa in particolare?

----------

## Trust No One

la politica oppressiva della MS nei riguardi del mondo open source è palese quanto triste...minare le possibilità di espansione di linux nel caso diventasse cosi pratico e "user-friendly" ( come se non lo fosse gia ) da soppiantare il proprio windows.

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista?  
> 
> Forse perchè molti partono dal presupposto che la condivisione (di idee in questo caso, non di beni materiali) sia un principio soltanto marxista... in realtà è anche un principio cristiano/cattolico e soprattutto è un pensiero illuminista per quanto mi riguarda
> 
>  *calvizia wrote:*   E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?   
> ...

 

quoto   :Cool: 

----------

## gaffiere

Mumble mumble mumble...

software e politica, bleargh! accostare le due cose per partito preso mi dà l'idea di gente che non ha capito na mazza ne di una ne dell'altra cosa.

e io cerco di non accostarle visto che non sono abbastanza ferrato ne in una ne nell'altra materia.

Uso linux perchè mi ci trovo bene e mi piace capire quello che faccio, ma non odio Windows per partito preso: non lo sopporto perchè mi ha dato sufficienti motivi per fare ciò.  Non odio la Microsoft come azienda, ma non sono molto concorde con la sua politica aziendale (tutti sappiamo/intuiamo quale sia).

Il Software deve essere libero (e non per forza di cose gratuito! -altrimenti come campiamo?) perchè cio' accellera inevitabilmente lo sviluppo. se vogliamo progredire come specie, allora rendiamo la maggior parte dei nostri individui partecipi a tale progetto: può darsi che lo scemo del villaggio abbia un'intuizione geniale rovistando nel nostro codice. e può darsi che io riesca finalmente  a imparare qualcosa osservando il lavoro degli altri, e provando a fare qualcosa di mio/migliorare il loro.

Si vede che sto' leggendo Hackers?  :Wink: 

my 2 cent

see ya

----------

## codadilupo

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Come anche tutti voi avrete notato, si associa molto spesso negli ambienti linux, politica e software.

 

dolente, ma non conosco l'accezzione, nell'ordine, di:

ambienti linux

associazione

politica

software

ne, tantomeno, di un qualsivoglia concetto prodotto della somma di due o piu' parti sopra citate

 *Quote:*   

> Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 

 

anche qui, prima dimmi cosa significa comunista, poi vediamo di capire

 *Quote:*   

> E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows? 

 

prova ad usarlo per lavoro, poi mi dici

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo? 

 

prova ad usarne una a caso per lavoro, poi mi dici

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero?

 

qui, scusa, ma mi rifiuto di rispondere. Applico la regola secondo cui, se non lo capisci da solo, c'e' ben poca speranza che io sia in grado di spiegartelo

 *Quote:*   

> ci sono altre cose libere?

 

la libertà ?

 *Quote:*   

> Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze?

 

tipo ?

Coda

----------

## calvizia

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   Come anche tutti voi avrete notato, si associa molto spesso negli ambienti linux, politica e software. 
> 
> dolente, ma non conosco l'accezzione, nell'ordine, di:
> 
> ambienti linux
> ...

 

Non ti rispondo semplicemente perche' non mi piace la superbia. Grazie comunque della risposta.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Non ti rispondo semplicemente perche' non mi piace la superbia. Grazie comunque della risposta.

 

Cmq sappi che Coda e' uno che lavora tutti i giorni con winzoz, ed ha imparato ad odiarlo per questo.

Io uso Linux perche' (in ordine di importanza):

1)E' libero

2)E' libero   :Very Happy: 

3)Funziona bene

4)E' una figata, pieno di software ci smanetto ed imparo

5)Non potrei piu' tornare a winzoz, perche' mi mancherebbero troppe cose

----------

## Vendicatore

Io per un mio principio personale cerco sempre di parlare il meno possibile di politica, anche perche in genere si finisce sempre muro contro e si degenera in inutili flame...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per Linux vs Windows alla fine non bisogna mai fare di tutta l'erba un fascio: io sono uno strenuo sostenitore di Linux e del software opensource in generale ma bisogna anche ammettere che il colabrodo di redmond qualche merito l'ha avuto: se possiamo avere personal computer molto performanti, a basso costo e con l'hw relativamente intercambiabile e', a mio parere, merito di M$.

Io sono *nix-ista per formazione ma per lavoro faccio il sistemista Windows, quindi mi sono dovuto scontrare gioco forza con quel mondo cercando di trovare anche dei lati positivi alla cosa (non ci sono ancora riuscito, ma comunque la buona volonta' ce la metto  :Cool:  ).

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ho iniziato ad usare linux (mandrake 8.1) che andavo ancora alle medie... però linux magazine aveva dato solo il 1° cd, ovvero quello senza i pacchetti per X, quindi ci rinunciai e tornai a giocare ad Age Of Empires =) quando ho messo FW, ho scaricato mandrake 9.0 o 82 (non mi ricordo) e ho cominciato a giochicchiarci, poi tramite un server opennap ho conosciuto Lopster, il miglior client opennap esistente (IMHO) e lì ho capito, ho visto la luce.

sono passato poi ad una redhat 8, suse 8.2, slackware 9.0 ed infine Gentoo... mi sono reso conto col passare dei mesi (e delle distro dehee) della superiorità del software libero, di Linux, e di tutto l'ambiente, ma devo a SuSE 8.2 il mio amore col pinguino e il definitivo abbandono di winzott... l'ho abbandonato perchè fa schifo come os, lentissimo in paragone a Linux, niente di configurabile e soprattutto niente di chiaro! 

ho deciso che la M$ mi faceva schifo quando ho letto della storia di SCO e chi ci stava dietro... proprio lei, la big blue del 2000.... io credo nel sw libero anche se non programmo se non qualcosa in php o in bash, perchè credo come RMS che la conoscenza debba essere a disposizione di tutti e che lo sviluppo sia una parte fondamentale della sotira umana... poi che io sia di sinistra è vero, ma penso sia solo una coincidenza  :Smile: 

p.s. non tutti i prodotti M$ fanno schifo! la xbox MODDATA è splendida  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Non ti rispondo semplicemente perche' non mi piace la superbia. Grazie comunque della risposta.

 

Giusto per mettere le cose in chiaro:

 I quote chilometrici vanno evitati il più possibile. 

 I thread palesemente OT (come questo) di norma sono tollerati basta che la discussione vada avanti secondo normali canoni civili. 

 Se la situazione degenera il thread verrà chiuso. Punto.

Dire che una persona é superba non é un insulto, ma considerate questo post come un avviso per evitare che le cose degenerino.

----------

## calvizia

Diciamo che anche io conosco a sufficenza windows e so il lati negativi, se non fosse per i giochi non credo che lo useri piu' anche se sto' valutando .NET, e nel contempo mono.

Per quanto riguarda windows, xp in particolare, con una macchina diciamo sufficentemente prestante comunque attorno a 1000mhz, ecc ecc, io non altro che problemi di tipo "esterno", virus, spyware e worm sono il problema piu' grosso che ho riscontrato, per il resto non ho mai visto schermate blu, se non in casi rari, se non per problemi fisici della macchina. 

Io non sono ne windows-ziano ne linuxiano, ma diciamo che mi piace usare tutto l'usabile.

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> p.s. non tutti i prodotti M$ fanno schifo! la xbox MODDATA è splendida 

 

Concordo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Concordo

 

Immagno... se non fosse che i soldi che paghi vanno alla microsoft....

----------

## Vendicatore

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Concordo 
> 
> Immagno... se non fosse che i soldi che paghi vanno alla microsoft....

 

Beh, ma vuoi mettere un pezzo di Hw prodotto da M$ che fa girare linux?   :Cool: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Beh, ma vuoi mettere un pezzo di Hw prodotto da M$ che fa girare linux?   

 

Questo e' il lato buono. Quello cattivo e' che alla M$ piu' di tanto non niene frega niente, a loro basta prendere i soldi, quindi.... (l'idea mi allettava, ma pagare la M$ proprio non mi va!)

----------

## codadilupo

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Non ti rispondo semplicemente perche' non mi piace la superbia. Grazie comunque della risposta.

 

io ti ho risposto nonostante l'insulsaggine delle questione poste, pensa te

Coda

----------

## calvizia

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *calvizia wrote:*   Non ti rispondo semplicemente perche' non mi piace la superbia. Grazie comunque della risposta. 
> 
> io ti ho risposto nonostante l'insulsaggine delle questione poste, pensa te
> 
> Coda

 

Allora la prossima volta non rispondere. Meglio per tutti.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Allora la prossima volta non rispondere. Meglio per tutti.

 

 *Quote:*   

> #  I thread palesemente OT (come questo) di norma sono tollerati basta che la discussione vada avanti secondo normali canoni civili.
> 
> # Se la situazione degenera il thread verrà chiuso. Punto. 

 

Attenzione. Non dico altro...   :Confused: 

----------

## n3m0

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   #  I thread palesemente OT (come questo) di norma sono tollerati basta che la discussione vada avanti secondo normali canoni civili.
> 
> # Se la situazione degenera il thread verrà chiuso. Punto.  
> 
> Attenzione. Non dico altro...  

 

D'accordissimo con Silian. Il topic andava IMHO chiuso all'apertura, per alto rischio di generazione di flame.

Per tal motivo, mi appello alla mia maturità ed evito di avere un contatto diretto coi santi a quest'ora di sera, che dopo mi riempiono la stanza e c'ho la casa piccola.   :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Meglio per tutti.

 

e meno male che non apprezzi la superbia. Se l'apprezzassi, per conto di chi parleresti, di dio ?

Coda, che essendo ateo non vede l'ora di trovarsi la casa invasa di santi, ché sarebbe un bel diversivo  :Wink: 

P.S.: ad ogni modo, ultimo post, ché non serve dir'altro.

----------

## Giepi

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 

 

Perchè viviamo in un mondo di m**da in cui la gente non concepisce per comodità che l'altruismo e la condivisione siano anche concetti cristiani e lo schiaffa solo agli antipodi del pensiero "comune/borghese" e quindi ai comunisti. * senza offesa per nessuno a parte chi concepisce sto qualunquismo *

Giepi,

che è cristiano, destroide e fortissimo sostenitore dell' open source

----------

## X-Drum

salve,

il mio modesto parere:

chi apre questi ot-flame-inutili deve solo **********

smettetela di floddare il forum con concetti fritti e rifritti mi sono rotto le scatole di leggere ste boiate...volete approfondire il discorso e sapere che cosa ne pensano in primis i sostenitori/fondatori del movimento GNU?

go buy search on the net..

discussioni trash

****

-_-"

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ****
> 
> 

 

I ginlemon di stasera c'hanno fatto male   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Ho capito che non è d'accordo..ma non riesco a tradurre in italiano   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> ****
> 
>  
> ...

 

fanno piu' male sti flame gratuiti

----------

## shev

[mod]

Ragazzi, come già detto da randomaze, la discussione può essere affrontata anche in questa sede, ma senza che degeneri in flame o post offensivi (vale per tutti, vecchi e nuovi utenti chiaramente). Se qualcuno non apprezza la discussione e non vuole partecipare non legga il topic, come probabilmente stanno facendo molti altri utenti. Se la discussione perde di contenuto e civiltà, si blocca immediatamente. Ultimo avviso (ovviamente se ci portate a chiudere il topic, vedremo di ridiscutere la politica tenuta sugli OT ed eventualmente irrigidirla un poco, cosa che mi dispiacerebbe assai vista la maturità e serietà mostrata fino ad oggi dalla comunità).

[/mod]

----------

## calvizia

Non voglio fare polemica, non voglio alzare nessun polverone, e per il bene del forum, e degli OT che invece meritano, chiedo espressamente di calcellare/chiudere il post, onde evitare restrizioni che non intendo far attivare.

Comunque, il fatto che qualcuno non riesca a parlare tranquillamente senza offendere o sentirsi offesi, dovrebbe far riflettere, basterebbe un po' di civiltà in più, non sentirsi super eroi ma rispondere semplicemente a quello che ho domandato.

Prima di chiudere voglio rispondere io alle mie domande, Marzullo Rulez.

Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista?

Forse per ignoranza, forse perche' come concetto in senso lato ci avviciniamo a "quello che c'è è di tutti e non solo di quelli con i soldi", fatto sta' che ci sono due risposte, la prima e' tecnica e la seconda e' generale. La domanda l'ho fatta perchè tanti la pensano in questo modo, non certo io, e la risposta di chi usa linux magari da anni, poteva farmi capire meglio la situazione

E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?

Per me, i più lo fanno per partito preso, non per linux in se, ma per quello che ci gira attorno.

Linux è un ottimo sistema, ma ha svantaggi e vantaggi proprio come windows. Anche io odio windows ma non quello sul mio pc, perchè funziona perfettamente, si funziona perfettamente non so cosa fa a volte, questo si, e mi fa paura, ma non posso dire che non funzioni, al contempo lo odio perche' lo devo sistemare per migliaia di persone. La sua diffusione (e l'odio di alcuni) fa si che molta gente cerchi tutti i difetti dell'OS di Redmond, e quindi tra SPAM, VIRUS, WORM, SPYWARE, ADWARE, DIALER, BUG e provolate varie, per un utente normale diventa impossibile non avere almeno uno dei sopra citati che invalida l'installazione di Windows.

PS: Voglio fare un appunto, magari qualcuno di voi si ricorda del pc in bianco e nero, del dos, o dei primi kernel... bhe io finche' ho potuto usavo l'Amiga e la rimpiango. Su un floppy giravano giochi che su pc ci voleva un cd....

Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?

Io non condivido. Molti però pensano cosi, sempre per ignoranza.

Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero? ci sono altre cose libere?

La domanda mirava a quelli che sostengo che il software deve essere necessariamente libero, io vi dico la mia, io non andrei mai a lavorare gratis. Questo mondo e' una miniera di occupazione, senza fondi non ci sarebbe sviluppo, reputo che sia giusto pagare il software sempre per chi lo vuole far pagare.  E purtroppo la seconda domanda ha solo una risposta ed e' NO non ci sono cose libero in questo mondo di m3rd4, non ci sono cose libere.... (sarebbe lunga, ma dico che comunque il mondo lo facciamo noi individui, e quindi se non va come dovrebbe e' solo colpa nostra)

Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze? 

Io genericamente non lo faccio, ma riporto talvolta il sentito dire, anche questo e' sbagliato ma ahime certe volte mi scappa.

Ma ci sono molti che rispondo a domande di cui pensano di sapere la risposta.

Ci sono persone, anche nel forum, che si sentono superiori solo perche' loro sanno, magari perche' lo hanno letto, certo, sanno fare una cosa piuttosto che un altra, credono di essere ogniscenti, sapere tutto, se conosci linux non conosci tutto linux e non conosci il mondo, a parer mio, sai fare quella cosa e basta; tutti possono insegnare qualcosa, e tanti qua lo fanno. 

 >>Al mondo c'e almeno una persona che sa più di te e una che sa meno<<

Per concludere voglio fare un'appunto personale ed estraneo ai fatti, io personalmente se faccio una domanda nel forum, la faccio perchè:

1) ho gia cercato, o tentato di farlo, su google

2) ho gia cercato, o tentato di farlo, sul search del forum

3) ho provato a risolvere qualora sono coscente di non fare casini troppo grandi

4) ho letto comando --help

5) ho letto man comando

Quindi coloro che rispondo man comando o danno altri consigli ironici meglio lascino perdere, e' bello secondo me il forum per poter confrontare facilmente le priprie idee in merito ad un argomento, dare consigli per il piacere di farlo, per aiutare coloro che iniziano come al tempo hanno fatto loro, l'avventura con linux, che e' tutto sommato tortuosa, ed avere "amici" che ti spronano nel modo giusto che quando necessario ti danno una risposta e' piacevole; e' vero, tante volte ci sono domande ridicole agli occhi di qualcuno, ma se non volete rispondere non rispondete, e' vero a volte ci sono persone che non leggono, non cercano, non si adoperano ma vogliono che qualcuno risolva loro il problema, ma dovete capire che non sapete se dall'altra parte della tastiera ci sono ragazzi di 14 anni, non per l'età ma per la maturita in se, ex utenti windows abbituati male per certe cose, persone meno "intelligenti" o meno portate alla comunicazione, persone poco esperte di forum, poco inclini alla lettura e tanto altro.

Tutto ciò compreso queste discussioni posso fare bene a tutto, alla crescita personale, alla crescita di linux, possono far cambiare idea su arcomenti che magari prima non abbiamo mai valutato, io ho la presunzione di crederlo, le vostre risposte in tutti i campi mi fanno crescere, e non si sa mai chi si nasconde dietro un nick name.... 

Sicuramente mi sono dimenticato qualcosa, e sicuramente qualche argomento non lo spiegato come avrei voluto, come la penso veramente, se ritenete di chiudere il post sono con voi, daltrocanto si dimostra solamente che non siamo in grado di discutere, e questo non mi fa piacere, non mi sento uguale ai parlamentari che ci governano e che litigano in aula si tirano libri o si offendo o si mettono le mani addosso............

Scusatemi.

----------

## randomaze

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Il topic andava IMHO chiuso all'apertura, per alto rischio di generazione di flame.

 

Avresti anche ragione, se non fosse che a me piace il rischio e, come detto da Shev, la comunitá in genere ha dimostrato sempre di essere abbastanza matura e responsabile, quindi nonostante il rischio ho preferito lasciare il topic  e vedere il proseguo della discussione.

Due appunti é il caso di farli:

codadilupo: sapendo dei tuoi studi filosofici io capisco che in un thread titolato "politica, religione" ti aspettavi ben altro e sei rimasto deluso, tuttavia, se le domande sono mal poste, invece di liquidarle con critiche poco chiare potresti spiegar bene cosa intendi o astenerti.

calvizia, anche se per te era tutto chiaro, non significa che lo sia per tutti coloro che leggono, qualcuno potrebbe non capire o giudicare l'argomento troppo vasto per essere affrontato in questa sede. In casi del genere sarebbe buona norma astenersi o chiedere spiegazioni, piuttosto che tacciare di superbia quanlcuno (cosa che, verosimilmente ci mette un attimo a degenerare).

X-Drum: Ci sono vari modi civili di far presente che "secondo me forse il topic è inutile". Ti invito ad editare il post e a eliminare l'acronimo da te usato a tal scopo. (zUgLiO, visto che lo hai quotato, puoi eliminare dal quote la cosa? Grazie.)

----------

## calvizia

nel mentre stavo dando la risposta sopra....

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avresti anche ragione, se non fosse che a me piace il rischio e, come detto da Shev, la comunitá in genere ha dimostrato sempre di essere abbastanza matura e responsabile, quindi nonostante il rischio ho preferito lasciare il topic  e vedere il proseguo della discussione.
> 
> Due appunti é il caso di farli:
> ...

 

in merito a codalilupo: Non l'ho giudicato in assoluto, ma solo per le risposte che ha dato, sicuramente la superbia che ho intravisto io era solo ed esclusivamente riferita al tipo di risposta, e invece mi farebbe piacere capire realmente perche' ha risposto così, magari ha la mia stessa filosofia. 

@randomaze: gia' forse hai ragione, l'argomento e' vasto ma mi piaceva sapere come la pensano gli utenti di italian>forums.gentoo.org di argomenti che incontro SEMPRE girando per forum e chat, come detto mi spiace di aver dato del superbo ad una persona che non conosco ma mi sono limitato a rispondere con quel termine per le risposte che ha dato.

Non volevo certo che degenerasse, non voglio che degeneri.

Grazie

----------

## zUgLiO

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> (zUgLiO, visto che lo hai quotato, puoi eliminare dal quote la cosa? Grazie.)

 

Fatto

----------

## grentis

Volevo solo aggiungere un mio commento ad una frase che è stata detta da 

calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> La domanda mirava a quelli che sostengo che il software deve essere necessariamente libero, io vi dico la mia, io non andrei mai a lavorare gratis.

 

Nessuno (e dico nessuno) ha mai detto che libero significa gratis. Ed è qui l'errore che tantissimi commettono (e tu stai ragionando così ora). Libero significa rilasciare i sorgenti in modo da poterli studiare/esaminare/adattare... e se molte volte questo si traduce in gratis tanto meglio. C'è gente che ha sempre combattuto per questo principio...e non per il fatto di essere gratis.

Io posso benissimo fare un software per una ditta...farmelo pagare...e darle i sorgenti in modo che possa adattarlo "se vuole". E' questa la differenza sostanziale...

Ok, basta così per me...

ciao

----------

## calvizia

in effetti mi sono espresso male..... la tua correzione e' giustissima!

ma daresti i sorgenti a qualcuno che poi ne potrebbe trarre profitto?

io non lo so.... pero' e' solamente un idea!

Il mio gratis era riferito a quelli che vorrebbero ogni sorta di software gratuito..... e non libero.

E non era necessario che tu chiudessi avrei piacere di leggere altre tue risposte.... GRAZIE 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> in effetti mi sono espresso male..... la tua correzione e' giustissima!
> 
> ma daresti i sorgenti a qualcuno che poi ne potrebbe trarre profitto?

 

Cioé quello che hanno fatto aziende come:

Novell (Yast, ...) e IBM (Eclipse, ....), Sun (Openoffice, ...), Apple (Darwin...), Netscape/AmericaOnLine (Mozilla) e, ultima arrivata Microsoft (non ricordoi progetti... ma sono su sourceforge).

Oltre naturalmente ai "soliti noti" della FSF e alle migliaia di programmatori sparsi nel mondo....

Perché no?

----------

## X-Drum

@tutti:

editati i post,

un piccolo appunto: da oggi mi asterro' dal partecipare/commentare i numerosi ot a rischio flame o che comunque sfociano in discussioni

poco costruttivi (vi ricordo di nuovo che topic del genere non portanto a nulla)

@mod:

se lo ritenete necessario (e magari è il caso) rivedete la politica per gli ot,

come è stato ribadito piu' volte questa è una comunità non un helpdesk,

ma gli ot devono essere giustificati IMHO

buona giornata

----------

## n3m0

Ok, non sono capace di resistere. Ma sarò buono  :Very Happy: 

Premetto che l'impostazione del topic è flame-ready; sarebbe stata gradita un altro tipo di impostazione.

Nonostante ciò, rispondo, cercando di leggere fra le righe.

Altro commento pre-risposte: determinate domande che hai fatto sono retoriche e piene zeppe di luoghi comuni e aria fritta. 

Cio' non è costruttivo.

IMHO.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Come anche tutti voi avrete notato, si associa molto spesso negli ambienti linux, politica e software.

 

Beh, non lo vedo così spesso, ma l'ho visto fare.

La politica è ovunque. Non solo come ideologia, come forme di governo, ma anche come idee di mercato, di controllo, etc.

Quindi non mi pare tanto strano che in determinate circostanze (dalle quali mi tengo ben alla larga perchè non fanno altro che logorare determinate belle cose) i temi software, libertà del software (e non solo) e politica si intreccino.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista?

 

Premessa: credo che oggigiorno si fa un uso troppo generico e assolutamente improprio del termine "comunista". Troppa gente non sa nemmeno di cosa parla quando assegna l'appellativo di comunista a qualche persona. E a volte nemmeno chi lo assegna a se stesso è conscio di ciò che dice. Questo perchè il trend di additare con l'eccesso ideologico una persona che ha commesso determinate azioni, è sempre più in crescita e sempre più senza alcuna cognizione di causa.

Premessa fatta, reputo che il tuo uso del termine rientri nella già citata categoria denominata "uso improprio".

Per lo stesso motivo, si spiega perchè tanta gente associ Linux al comunismo.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?

 

Ci sono vari casi da considerare.

Caso 1: coloro che parlano con cognizione di causa

Queste persone possono "odiare" Windows per svariati motivi: 

- Questioni ideologiche. Il resto vien da se.

- Attriti pregressi col sistema. In questo sotto-caso, l'odio per Windows nasce a prescindere dalla filosofia del software libero e dalla conoscenza di altri sistemi operativi. Nasce per il semplice fatto che si odia il sistema per quello che è. Questo è anche il motivo che ha contribuito all'inizio al mio non apprezzamento del sistema MS. E cio' accadeva quando ancora non sapevo nulla di Linux e Open Source.

Caso 2: coloro che parlano SENZA cognizione di causa

Di queste persone non val la pena parlare.

Sarebbe come parlare di coloro che fino a 2 anni fa andavano in disco perchè era di moda l'house e ora piangono se non c'e' la serata Hip-Hop, senza conoscere in alcun modo tutti i retroscena dell'HipHop .

Con ciò voglio dire che tanta gente usa Linux e odia Windows per moda, per contro-tendenza.

Ma una controtendenza per partito preso è una tendenza, e finiscono con l'essere contro loro stessi [cit. J.AX]. 

Loro questo non riescono a concepirlo, però.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?

 

Ti rimando al caso 2 della risposta precedente.

Personalmente, non la penso così.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero?

 

Per farla breve: perchè il sapere appartiene all'umanità.

Ma ci sono anche motivazioni di contorno che esulano dalla questione ideologica. Per citarne una: un software aperto è potenzialmente privo da inganni.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> ci sono altre cose libere?

 

Ce ne sarebbero e ce ne dovrebbero essere altre.

Ma in questa società è difficile far valere le proprie libertà e sfuggire al controllo di chi "è sopra di noi".

Personalmente mi ritengo libero. E non come puo' ritenersi tale tanta gente che crede di esserlo.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze?

 

Gia', perchè?

----------

## lavish

Io concordo pienamente quello che ha affermato cazzantonio.. in piu' volevo esprimere la mia opinione sul software proprietario: io non sono contrario a sw non open-source a priori, ma alle restrizioni che esso puo' comportare a sw libero; in altri termini brevetti e formati proprietari.

I bellissimi tabs di mozilla/firefox sono sotto brevetto adobe, il doppio click e' un brevetto microsoft e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta... il sw libero non potrebbe usufruire di certe idee ovvie a tutti e questa e' una grossa limitazione della libertà nei confonti dell'open-source.

Lo stesso vale per i "formati chisi"... non mi metto ad elencarli pero' saprete benissimo tutti che fino a quando OO non sara' in grado di leggere i doc senza davvero NESSUN problema di incompatibilita' non potra' soppiantare office di ms, poiche' la maggior parte dei documenti di testo sono di questo tipo.

In sintesi: nell'informatica come nella "real life" penso che la mia liberta' finisca dove inizia la liberta' degli altri.

Se il sw proprietario riconosce e rispetta le diversita' allora non ho nessun problema ad accettarlo... per il resto penso si intuisca come la penso  :Wink: 

Riguardo a Linux = Comunista, penso che tanta gente non riesca a cogliere l'ironia di certe affermazioni...   :Rolling Eyes: 

My 2 cents  :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *n3m0 wrote:*   Il topic andava IMHO chiuso all'apertura, per alto rischio di generazione di flame. 
> 
> Avresti anche ragione, se non fosse che a me piace il rischio e, come detto da Shev, la comunitá in genere ha dimostrato sempre di essere abbastanza matura e responsabile, quindi nonostante il rischio ho preferito lasciare il topic  e vedere il proseguo della discussione.

 

Hai anche tu la tua parte di ragione  :Wink: 

E per contribuire alla tua causa, ho deciso di rispondere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  io non sono contrario a sw non open-source a priori, ma alle restrizioni che esso puo' comportare a sw libero

 

Si, anche secondo me il punto è questo... aggiungici anche però le restrizioni alla mia libertà...  :Wink:  ok le restizioni al software... ma sono io che ci rimetto  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

>  In sintesi: nell'informatica come nella "real life" penso che la mia liberta' finisca dove inizia la liberta' degli altri. 

 

 E questo dobrebbe essere un principio generalmente accettato ma che purtroppo molta gente si rifiuta di capire

 *Quote:*   

> Riguardo a Linux = Comunista, penso che tanta gente non riesca a cogliere l'ironia di certe affermazioni...   

 

Non ho niente contro il comunismo (una filosofia un po' attempata ma sempre interessante... un po' meno le applicazioni pratiche viste nell'ultimo secolo...) ma Marx è vissuto più di un secolo fa' e da allora il mondo si è mosso in avanti   :Rolling Eyes:  ... di sicuro il software non esisteva ai tempi di Marx, e nemmeno i brevetti come li intendiamo oggi   :Smile: 

Se Linux fosse un sistema gestito da un grosso server centrale che consentisse a tutti l'accesso alle risorse hardware e software presenti su una qualsiasi macchina allora forse potrebbe avere un senso l'appellativo di "comunista"... ora come ora mi sembra più "socialista", ovvero si limita a condividere solo il software preservando la proprietà dell'hardware...   :Smile: 

Microsoft invece, perseguendo la legge della giungla (legge del più forte, o anche libero mercato secondo alcuni), è di fatto anarchica   :Laughing:  ovvero se ne infischia delle regole e fa un po' quello che ca**o le pare    :Wink: 

Comunque non siamo mai entrati nella discusisone sulla presunta religione di Linux (come da topic).

Beh... se Microsoft è una teocrazia monoteista (anche un po' tanto integralista... quasi talebana) e Apple una culto settario, allora Linux è sicuramente politeista e il proprio pantheon ha 2 divinità principali (Stallman e Torvalds) che dominano su un folto sottogruppo di dei minori, spiriti e satiri... mancano purtroppo le ninfe in quest'ambiente   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Due appunti é il caso di farli:
> 
> codadilupo: sapendo dei tuoi studi filosofici io capisco che in un thread titolato "politica, religione" ti aspettavi ben altro e sei rimasto deluso, tuttavia, se le domande sono mal poste, invece di liquidarle con critiche poco chiare potresti spiegar bene cosa intendi o astenerti.

 

e vabbeh, siccome sono persona incoerente per natura, mi smentisco immediatamente, e scrivo un altro post.

Ti diro', randomaze, leggendo il titolo del topic, mi aspettavo esattamente quello che ho trovato: nulla. Semplicemente perché calvizia (volutamente o meno), con un arteficio retorico vecchio come la lingua parlata, ha posto delle domande che domande non erano, in cerca di conferme alle proprie convinzioni. Nulla di male. Chiunque ha - realiter -  idee preconcette su ogni argomento, altrimenti non si avrebbero punti di partenza da cui promanare una discussione. Quello che, sinceramente, mi infastidisce, é il sotterfugio di non dire, immediatamente, la propria posizione, che, per altro, si evince dal come é posta la non-domanda.

Da qui le mie risposte, lapidarie. Confermo per altro le questioni poste: se non so cosa creda significhino, calvizia, le parole "ambiente linux" comunismo, libertà etc, c'e' ben poca speranza che io possa fargli capire la mia, di posizione. Aggiungi pure che, come anarchico, mi riservo di non accettare differenti interpretazioni di taluni concetti, attinenti, guarda caso, la libertà. E la democrazia, ci aggiungo.

Calvizia o chiunque altro non é d'accordo ? Fortunello ! Come anarchico non me ne batte sega, ne' di fargli cambiare idea, ne' di spiegargli alcun perché e/o percome delle mie personali posizioni.

Coda

----------

## akiross

Embhe, anche secondo me e' falso dire che gli utenti linux sono conmunisti, anche se io stesso lo dico, ovviamente lo dico in tono scherzoso e non intendo essere preso sul serio (e non prendo sul serio discussioni simili visto che non si puo' fare di ogni erba un fascio)

In ogni caso e' assolutamente legittimo pensarlo: Windows e la M$ rappresentano di fatto il capitalismo in ambito del software, linux e l'open source stesso si basano su concetti di condivisione e conoscenza (ma non per forza di uguaglianza faccio notare), il che si addice piu' alla sinitra che alla destra. Non e' neanche tanto vero, ma estremizzando e ridicolizzando potrebbe essere.

L'odiare windows e' un'altra cosa che io dico di fare ma in realta' e' ironica la cosa: il fatto che io disprezzi windows sotto certi punti di vista non significa che se potessi, domani lo farei scomparire. So bene qual'e' il suo ruolo, lo uso anche io (il meno possibile) perche' a volte e' la scelta piu' conveniente (Questo non esclude il fatto che io appena ne ho l'occasione esalto linux e diffamo windows  :Razz:  ma anche questo e' abbastanza sarcastico dal mio punto di vista). Credo che queste osservazioni su windows lascino un po' il tempo che trovano... non vanno prese alla lettera.

Per quanto riguarda il parlare prima di sapere... bhe io credo di essere un esponente a riguardo B)  :Laughing:  Il punto e' che la societa' e' composta da 2 tipologie di persone: chi pensa e chi no. Inutile dire che solo coda e' un pensatore qui: lui filosofeggia su faccende che a me non interessano e probabilmente io filosofeggio su altre che a lui non interessano. Questo per dire che esistono diversi pensieri e diversi metodi (edit: metodi di pensiero). In base a questo e' facile poter dedurre che certe persone (magari come me) non si fanno problemi a parlare di qualcosa senza conoscerla (o almeno conoscendola in parte) semplicemente perche' non hanno paura di cambiare idea o di tornare sui propri passi: loro si esprimono in base a cio' che deducono da quello (anche poco) che sanno. Altri pensatori invece preferiscono stare zitti, rifletterci in silenzio (tecnica che con me non funziona) e solo dopo diverso tempo esprimersi in un modo che sia il piu' possibile simile alla soluzione corretta.

Ovviamente la categoria numero 2 (dei non-pensatori) e' esclusa da questo genere di discorso...

PS: Coda, so che ti senti un po' chiamato in causa  :Smile:  io anche se sembro quasi prenderti in giro so bene che tu la prendi seriamente, in questo caso pero' ti ho messo nel discorso solo come un esempio, non volevo insinuare nulla. Giusto per evitare incomprensioni.

Scusate il poema

Ciauz

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Beh... se Microsoft è una teocrazia monoteista (anche un po' tanto integralista... quasi talebana) e Apple una culto settario, allora Linux è sicuramente politeista e il proprio pantheon ha 2 divinità principali (Stallman e Torvalds) che dominano su un folto sottogruppo di dei minori, spiriti e satiri... mancano purtroppo le ninfe in quest'ambiente  

 

Adesso la metto come firma nel forum  :Very Happy: 

<EDIT> Accidenti... per stare nella firma dovrei tagliarla troppo sigh

----------

## silian87

Comunque ricordatevi che la Apple non rilascia tutto open.... quando ho lavorato poco tempo fa su un progetto basato su darwin mi sono reso conto di tanti dei conponenti non rilasciati come opensource, ne cito alcuni:

Quartz 

Aqua

I drivers per molte periferiche (schede 3d, airport, bluetooh...)

il sistema audio

Molte parti del kernel

Insomma.... io la Apple la giudichero' da cosa fara' adesso. Continuera' a liberare il proprio codice, o sfruttera' quello rilasciato sotto licenza bsd solo per impossessarsene? (maledetta licenza bsd!  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## akiross

Silian a dire il vero Apple e BSD hanno fatto un accordo: i tecnici apple non rubano il codice bsd, ma lo prendono, miegliorano e lo ridanno indietro, in cambio di poterlo usare come base per il loro sistema.

Mi hanno detto che all'uscita di Tiger (10.4) Apple ridara' i sorgenti FreeBSD modificati ai developert di FreeBSD con le dovute modifiche (se ho capito bene difatti FreeBSD 1.5 e MacOSX Tiger usciranno appunto lo stesso giorno... spero di aver azzeccato la versione giusta di FreeBSD  :Smile: )

Pero' secondo me dovrebbe aprirsi ancora di piu': in fondo guadagna sull'hardware piu' che sul software, a meno che non ci sia una attivita' commerciale a lungo termine non vedo perche' non liberare un po' di piu' il sistema MacOSX (o anche solo le specifiche del loro hardware)

Ciauz

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> Nemo: Premetto che l'impostazione del topic è flame-ready; sarebbe stata gradita un altro tipo di impostazione. 
> 
> Nonostante ciò, rispondo, cercando di leggere fra le righe. 

 

Quale impostazione?

Non bisogna leggere tra le righe, ma le righe.

Quello che io ho scritto sono cose che sento quotidianamente, 

 *Quote:*   

> Altro commento pre-risposte: determinate domande che hai fatto sono retoriche e piene zeppe di luoghi comuni e aria fritta. 
> 
> Cio' non è costruttivo. 

 

ed essendo nuovo per me non e' retorica, non ' pieno di luoghi comuni e non e' aria fritta, sempre per me, dal mio punto di vista.

 *Quote:*   

> Gia', perchè?

 

Mi spiace perche' hai risposto e mi hai chiarito alcuni punti, quantomeno mi hai dato spunto di riflettere.

Ma la tua conclusione Gia' perche' devo essere sincero lo presa cosi: Perche' calvizia se non hai conoscenza parli!

Mi dispiace.

@randomaze: rivedrò il mio pensiero dopo aver letto Codice Libero, che ho comprato su consiglio di un amico che ha letto il post, pertanto per me questo e' stato anche il modo di scoprire una nuova lettura. 

@cazzantonio: quella e' bella!!!

 *Quote:*   

> Calvizia o chiunque altro non é d'accordo ? Fortunello ! Come anarchico non me ne batte sega, ne' di fargli cambiare idea, ne' di spiegargli alcun perché e/o percome delle mie personali posizioni. 
> 
> 

 

Allora sono fortunello, e mi batto sega per gli altri. Come te neppure io voglio far cambiare idea a nessuno, ho chiesto le varie opinioni.

E non sei costretto ad spiegarmi alcun che e/o percome delle tue personali posizioni se non vuoi.

Qualcuno a intravisto cose strane nella mia domanda, invece non c'e' niente di strano, se non la curiosita' di capire come voi la pensavate sull'argomento.

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Quale impostazione?
> 
> Non bisogna leggere tra le righe, ma le righe.

 

Si ma le righe sono poche dato che l'argomento è veramente vasto e ci si dibatte intorno da almeno 10 anni  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> rivedrò il mio pensiero dopo aver letto Codice Libero, che ho comprato su consiglio di un amico che ha letto il post, pertanto per me questo e' stato anche il modo di scoprire una nuova lettura. 

 

Allora rincaro la dose:

OpenSources che trovi anche online.

Just for fun: la biografia di mr. Trovalds

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno a intravisto cose strane nella mia domanda, invece non c'e' niente di strano, se non la curiosita' di capire come voi la pensavate sull'argomento.

 

Infatti il post é rimasto e qualche spunto lo hai avuto.

Probabilmente (e con ragione) in altri forum sarebbe stato bloccato immediatamente visto che come hanno detto in molti l'argomento rischia di uscire facilmente dal dibattito per chiudersi in slogan senza senso.

In merito al discorso Linux è comunista, a tirare fuori l'argomento non siamo stati noi per primi.

Credo sia vero che molta gente con tendenza a sinistra usa Linux ma credo anche che molta gente con tendenza a Sinistra usa il PC e internet, basta vedere tutti i vari sondaggi fatti non troppo tempo fa sulle elezioni statunitensi...

----------

## n3m0

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Quale impostazione?

 

La tua. Alla fine delle mie frasi c'era un bel IMHO.

Vuol dire che *per me* la tua impostazione è errata, quindi *io* ho bisogno di leggere tra le righe per non scatenare il putiferio.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> ed essendo nuovo per me non e' retorica, non ' pieno di luoghi comuni e non e' aria fritta, sempre per me, dal mio punto di vista.

 

E' retorica in relazione al fatto (come anche detto più nitidamente da codadilupo) che quelle frasi nascondono le tue posizioni.

E come dire "perchè la gente si ostina a guardare il grande fratello?". E' chiaro che tale frase comunica l'essere contrari al GF.

Dici che per te non è aria fritta. Bene. Allora vorrei sapere perchè il meraviglioso iter che applichi sulle questioni tecniche sul forum (vado citando)

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> io personalmente se faccio una domanda nel forum, la faccio perchè:
> 
> 1) ho gia cercato, o tentato di farlo, su google
> 
> 2) ho gia cercato, o tentato di farlo, sul search del forum
> ...

 

non l'hai applicato anche qui?

Se era la prima volta che sentivi parlare di certe cose, sarebbero stato un giusto accorgimento mesi di documentazione e riflessione prima di affrontare certi argomenti pro-flame e delicati (perche' delicati sono).

E' un po' lo stesso errore che commette chi mi vede per strada con gli occhiali scuri anche quando non c'e' sole (ma sempre di giorno, eh) e pensa che sono un megalomane, un pazzo o un vampiro. 

Invece sono solo fotofobico (intolleranza alla luce).

Ma loro devono sparare a vista.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Ma la tua conclusione Gia' perche' devo essere sincero lo presa cosi: Perche' calvizia se non hai conoscenza parli!

 

Si vede che c'hai la coda di paglia, perchè io di certo non l'ho detto.

----------

## shev

 *akiross wrote:*   

> (se ho capito bene difatti FreeBSD 1.5 e MacOSX Tiger usciranno appunto lo stesso giorno... spero di aver azzeccato la versione giusta di FreeBSD )

 

Mmm, no, sei rimasto un po' indietro. Potrebbero essere le versioni 5.4, 5.5 o 5.6. Sempre che non decidano di ripartire dall'1.x  :Razz: 

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> che quelle frasi nascondono le tue posizioni. 

 

Non nascondono le miei posizioni anche perchè non ne ho.

Non ho seguito l'iter semplicemente perchè per me non era questo il caso, era una semplice discussione che mi faceva piacere aprofondire, essendo entrato da poco in una "comunità" linux...... secondo me ci vedete delle cose fantasiose dietro una semplice curiosità... boh.. non capisco ...

 *Quote:*   

> Se era la prima volta che sentivi parlare di certe cose, sarebbero stato un giusto accorgimento mesi di documentazione e riflessione prima di affrontare certi argomenti pro-flame e delicati (perche' delicati sono). 

 

Non era la prima volta che sentivo parlare di queste cose, per questo avevo queste domande ... 

Ora forse inizio a capire un certo attrito, sono argomenti delicati ... non un semplice argomento da bar.

 *Quote:*   

> Si vede che c'hai la coda di paglia, perchè io di certo non l'ho detto.

 

Sapevo che avresti risposto con un luogo comune.

 *Quote:*   

> sarebbero stato un giusto accorgimento mesi di documentazione e riflessione prima di affrontare certi argomenti pro-flame e delicati (perche' delicati sono). 
> 
> 

 

----------

## n3m0

 *calvizia wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   che quelle frasi nascondono le tue posizioni.  
> 
> Non nascondono le miei posizioni anche perchè non ne ho.

 

Se ti chiedi

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?

 

vuol dire quanto meno che lo trovi strano, quindi una posizione ce l'hai.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Non ho seguito l'iter semplicemente perchè per me non era questo il caso, era una semplice discussione che mi faceva piacere aprofondire, essendo entrato da poco in una "comunità" linux...

 

Peggio ancora.

Se sei da poco vicino al mondo Linux, non puoi aprire una discussione del genere dentro un forum del genere.

Sono cose che almeno agli inizi devi assorbire e maturare col tempo. Cercare di capire. Chiedere i perchè a te stesso, analizzare e poi cercare di comprendere.

La discussione *non* è semplice.

Come anche randomaze ha detto, sono 10 anni che se ne parla.

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> non un semplice argomento da bar

 

Spero tu lo creda davvero

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Sapevo che avresti risposto con un luogo comune.

 

Come io sapevo tu come avresti interpretato la mia risposta.

Se fossi stato in buona fede, l'avresti interpretata nel giusto modo, ovvero: "vorrei tanto saperlo anche io. e' una cosa che non sopporto".

Ma ti sei riconfermato.

----------

## calvizia

Benissimo allora e' religione.

io non mi chiedo ci ama linux odia windows sono gli altri che lo fanno.

Veramente io non ho interpretato:

```
Citazione:

Si vede che c'hai la coda di paglia, perchè io di certo non l'ho detto.

Sapevo che avresti risposto con un luogo comune.

Citazione:

sarebbero stato un giusto accorgimento mesi di documentazione e riflessione prima di affrontare certi argomenti pro-flame e delicati (perche' delicati sono). 
```

Ho letto quello che hai scritto.

Comunque che mi sia di lezione, la prossima volte me ne devo stare zitto, e lo farò.

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3m0

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Grazie  

 

Prego.

----------

## assente

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 
> 
> b)E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows? Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?
> ...

 

a) Non credo che "comunista" sia il primo aggettivo che mi venga in mente quando penso a Linux,  sicuramente è libero; se proprio dovessi etichettarlo lo definirei liberale... in poche parole: di sinistra perchè hai l'accesso alla conoscenza, di destra perchè facilmente puoi controllare quel codice e se hai la capacità anche prevalere sul precedente.. Comunque il discorso politico non c'azzecca sarebbe come dire che la natura è di destra perchè c'è la selezione naturale, la tecnologia è politica solo in base all'uso che ne fai.

Una prova della neutralità di Linux è che anche grandi aziende hanno capito che il codice chiuso di Windows alla lunga non paga, almeno la base di un sistema operativo deve essere aperta; che concorrenza ci può essere in un futuro dove la Microsoft vorrà controllare tutti i dispositivi che avremo? (computer, console, cellulare, televisione, casa, ecc...) La Microsoft giustamente fagocita e cerca di integrare al meglio prodotti di terze parti di successo (browser, messager, lettore multimediale,..), l'unica via percorribile per avere un futuro libero è un'alternativa:

-Kernel libero che supporti molto hardware

-standard per la pacchettizzazione binaria del sw (almeno per gli utenti casalinghi)

-interoperatibilità dei documenti

b) Windows è un libro che ti dà la risposta senza farti leggere la formula e poi non è modulare e flessibile come GNU/Linux; l'odio è sempre un'aspetto politico della questione, adesso tifo per questa squadra quindi quella di prima faceva schifo.

Riguardo le applicazioni Microsoft, credo che ci siano ancora delle interfacce grafiche a cui valga la pena ispirarsi, soprattutto quelle sulla configurazione del sistema, Firefox e Evolution con supporto Ical mi piacciono molto di più.

Se non era per Bill Gates e Windows, molte famiglie non avrebbero mai avuto un PC (la prima volta che ho visto CDE mi stava venendo un'attacco di epilessia, oltre avere un'interfaccia orribile ha dei colori senza senso); ma gradualmente le cose stanno cambiando, le persone a cui sta stretto Windows possono "separarlo" dal computer e passare a Linux. Per uso server Linux è già pronto, per quello Desktop lo sta diventando, per quello applicato lo diventerà(CAD, GPS, ...)

Il fatto che il PC di sia diffuso prima con M$ e successivamente con Linux, non lo vedo come: "il sw libero sarà sempre secondo", ma come un'evoluzione; non credo che Stallmann abbia avuto il suo primo cellulare con un firmware libero, così non mi meraviglierei se il vantaggio tra windows e linux si riducesse nei cellulari/palmari

c) Vedi a), beh dopo 20 anni (mhm.. anche i tempi si sono allungati) l'opera d'ingegno dovrebbe diventare di pubblico dominio.

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

>Come anche tutti voi avrete notato, si associa molto spesso negli >ambienti linux, politica e software.

Ma non in religione!

Santo Cielo!

Ma allora perchè nel titolo dei topic hai messo la parola "religione"?

E' come sei in una richiesta di aiuto per Grub scrivessi nel topic "Problema con Grub e Python". (1)

>Ma come mai molta gente pensa che chi usa linux e' comunista? 

Perchè ci sono molti fraintendimenti e più una cosa è tecnia, più le persone la fraintenderanno.

Se invece stai cercando di farmi discutere sul perchè chi usa Linux non è necessariamente un comunista, beh, il truchetto è vecchio, se vuoi una risposta abbi il coraggio e chiedilo.

Chiedilo direttamente.

>E come mai chi usa linux, odia Windows?

Ci sono diverse motivazioni.

Non ti permette di fare ciò che vuoi.

Non ti permette di capire perchè crasha.

Non ti permette di capire come funziona.

Non ti permette di migliorarlo.

E' dimostrato che chi non ti permette di fare troppe cose alla fine viene odiato.

>Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?

Perchè non sono libere.

>Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero?

Perchè tramite una comunità di utenti che collaborano scambiandosi e migliorando il software si ottiene software di qualità superiore.

Ma soprattutto perchè ritengo che in gioco ci sia qualcosa di più importante, credo che la libertà di collaborare con gli altri, la libertà di avere una comunità, sia importante per la qualità della nostra vita, per avere una buona società in cui vivere.

E questo per me è molto più importante di avevere un software potente e affidabile.

Sant'IGNUzio

>ci sono altre cose libere?

Tante.

Puoi fare una ricerca su Google o sulla Costituzione Italiana.

>Perche' molte volte si parla di cose di cui non ne abbiamo sufficente conoscenze?

Perchè l'essere umano è presuntuoso. A volte è già difficile saper comunicare in modo corretto, ad esempio conoscendo la lingua italiana e non fare errori grammaticali che in un compito di italiano di prima liceo ci avrebbero fatto prendere una insufficIenza.

Ma non ci accontententiamo, quindi scriviamo messaggi che dovrebbero essere filosofici, mentre invece sono un'accozzaglia di banalità.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(1) Però devo dire che su Famiglia Cristiana fino a 2 anni fa c'erano degli ottimi articoli su Linux nella rubrica di informatica.

Veniva toccata la filosofia del software libero, c'erano comparazioni tra i vari sistemi operativi...

Insomma, leggendola ne ero rimasto davvero stupito.

Purtroppo la cosa poi non è durata ed ora è diventata una rubrica del tipo "come svuotare il cestino di Windows" probabilmente una rubrica più simile a quella delle altre riviste, ma uniformarsi non è sempre virtù.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> >Perche' per partito preso tutte le applicazioni Microsoft fanno schifo?
> 
> Perchè non sono libere.
> 
> >Perche' secondo voi il software deve essere libero?
> ...

 

Quoto al 100% anche al 200%! Questo e' l'importante!!!!

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> Ma allora perchè nel titolo dei topic hai messo la parola "religione"? 

 

Non per forza si parla di religione cattolica, protestante o che altro. Una religione nasce ogni qualvolta si fa di qualcosa una divinita' o un culto. Il fatto che sia un Dio o che sia un sistema operativo non lo trovo molto importante... Comunque e' un utilizzo un po' largo del termine religione, niente di piu'.

E spesso nell'ambiente si dice "lotte di religione" come per dire "lotte sui credo", credo in Linux o credo in Windows? E' religione

Tutto qui

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Ah, io vorrei aggiungere 2 parole sulla questione "parlare senza sapere". Secondo me non e' uno sbaglio, mentre sembra di capire da diverse risposte che sia considerato tale. E' nella natura umana esprimere giudizi o parlare usando certi termini nonostante non si abbia una definizione rigorosa. 

Semplicemente perche' ognuno parla per quello che sa. Se e' poco il discorso potrebbe essere sballato, se la conoscenza e' tanta il discorso regge. Non mi sembra cosi' complicato capirlo.

Ovviamente se qualcuno parla di qualcosa senza avere una minima conoscenza a riguardo, bhe, questa e' stupidita'. Io non mi metterei mai a parlare di guerre e trattati storici, non ne so nulla, ma proprio 0. Sarei sciocco perche' dovrei inventare tutto al momento e questo non e' parlare, questo e' farneticare.

Ciauz

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> Ma allora perchè nel titolo dei topic hai messo la parola "religione"?

 

Perche' la posso considerare una religione, in riferimento ad alcune discussione lette.

Dal garzanti:

```
1 il complesso di credenze e di atti di culto che esprime il riconoscimento da parte dell'uomo di un ordine superiore, in partic. della divinità, intesa per lo più come creatrice, reggitrice e fine supremo dell'universo: religione monoteistica, politeistica; religione rivelata, quella che si fonda su una rivelazione divina; religione naturale, quella che si basa esclusivamente sulla ragione umana; pratiche di religione, i diversi riti del culto; libertà di religione, diritto civile di professare liberamente la propria fede religiosa esercitandone il culto

2 ciascun complesso di credenze e riti storicamente e teologicamente determinato: religione ebraica, cristiana, buddista, musulmana | guerre di religione, causate da motivi di contrasto religioso tra appartenenti a religioni o confessioni diverse; in partic., quelle tra cattolici e protestanti seguite alla Riforma | religione di stato, quella che uno stato segue ufficialmente | morire con i conforti della religione, avendo ricevuto i sacramenti | la materia scolastica che concerne l'educazione religiosa: professore di religione

3 (estens.) sentimento profondo di riverenza e di devozione per qualcuno o qualcosa e il conseguente comportamento di coerente rispetto; culto: la religione della famiglia, del dovere | non c'è più religione!, (scherz.) si dice per deplorare le cattive abitudini del proprio tempo | con religione, con devozione, con profondo rispetto e raccoglimento (anche scherz.): ascoltò con religione le parole del padre; bevete questo champagne con religione
```

 *Quote:*   

> Se invece stai cercando di farmi discutere sul perchè chi usa Linux non è necessariamente un comunista, beh, il truchetto è vecchio, se vuoi una risposta abbi il coraggio e chiedilo. 

 

Nessun trucchetto. Non capisco cosa intendi.

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè l'essere umano è presuntuoso. A volte è già difficile saper comunicare in modo corretto, ad esempio conoscendo la lingua italiana e non fare errori grammaticali che in un compito di italiano di prima liceo ci avrebbero fatto prendere una insufficIenza.
> 
> 

 

A cosa ti riferisci? e' un trucchetto?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non ci accontententiamo, quindi scriviamo messaggi che dovrebbero essere filosofici, mentre invece sono un'accozzaglia di banalità. 

 

Quali sono le banalità? Ti riferisci a qualcuno in particolare?

[/code]

----------

## Cazzantonio

In quest'accozzaglia di topic oscillanti tra il litigioso e l'attaccabrighe le uniche risposte interessanti sono quelle che vengono date a questa domanda

 *Quote:*   

> ci sono altre cose libere? 

 

Penso che continuerò a leggere questo topic solo per vedere le varie risposte che la gente da ad una domanda a tema aperto come questo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Penso dica molto della psicologia della gente...   :Smile: 

P.S.

Calvizia... mi piace la tua tecnica retorica... penso che la userò in futuro...

Posso chiederti come l'hai imparata o se la usi in modo involontario?  :Rolling Eyes: 

In ogni discussione c'è sempre qualcosa da imparare...   :Wink:  grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cassius.Umbra

IL motivo principale che ha portato alla creazione del termine Open Source da Free Software (che ora sono due cose diverse) è il significato ambiguo di free.

Se si vuole cercare un discorso costruttivo e che non lasci posto a malintesi bisogna cercare di usare termini esatti e che non possano venire fraintesi.

Se utilizzi il termine esatto, nessuno potrà mai dirti nulla.

Il fatto che utilizzi il termine religione, se vuoi vedere questa parola in senso figurato, allora vuol dire che un giudizio di base (o pregiudizio?) sul movimento free software ce lo hai già.

Il trucchetto che vedevo nel tuo post è quello di far partire un flame paragonando la filosofia del software libero con quella del comunismo.

Su ciò dirò solo una cosa e poi non replicherò più, se vuoi ulteriori informazioni cerca su google.

La differenza sostanziale è questa: nel software libero nessuno ti costringe a condividere, nel comunismo devi condividere.

Il motivo per il quale ho definito il tuo post "un'accozzaglia di banalità" è che dietro una parvenza di post di provocazione intelligente, in realtà c'è solo un tentativo malizioso di flame, utilizzando argomenti trattati e ritrattati ovunque (Google mi dà poco meno di 1000 pagine sull'argomento in italiano).

Visto che ti è facile usare i sensi figurati nei tuoi post, ma poi ti è tanto difficile capire a che cosa si riferisca il termine "trucchetto", esplicherò il tutto con un esempio.

Nella risposta al mio ultimo messaggio non citato nulla delle parti in cui rispondevo alle tue domande, magari commentandole o facendo ulteriori domande, ma hai quotato solo le parti di "contorno" rendendo evidente che il motivo di questo topic non è cercare una risposta a quelle domande, ma piuttosto un altro, come sospettavo.

Se vuoi continuare la discussione sulle parti di contorno dei miei messaggi mandami pure un messaggio in privato, qui penso che siano OT e se hai a cuore l'argomento sulla filosofia di Linux non vuoi che le risposte alle tue domande si perdano tra i messaggi OT, vero?

----------

## akiross

a me sembra che pero' si stia un po' estremizzando la cosa... secondo me calvizia ha fatto una domanda in quanto non sapeva darsi una risposta o era curioso di sapere cosa ne pensavano gli altri.

A sentire qualcuno sembra che abbia tirato giu' il mondo! Dai ragazzi, un po' di calma, inutile fare sciocche allusioni, se dovete dire qualcosa ditelo.

In ogni caso per la felicita' di Cazzantonio  :Smile: 

Cosa c'e' di libero? Mah, guarda, teoricamente uno non e' neanche libero di suicidarsi. Lo puo' fare ma tutti lo ostacolano, quindi non e' una vera e propria liberta'. Vero e' che solitamente nessuno si suicida cosi' tanto per farlo... quindi solitamente si cerca una soluzione meno drastica.

...

Non chiedetemi da cosa nasce questa discussione. E' l'una e 12 minuti  :Smile: 

Secondo me liberta' e' davvero un concetto astratto. Io mi sento libero, a volte fin troppo. Secondo me e' inutile dover estremizzare dicendo che non siamo vermente liberi perche' i governi e chissachi' ci spiano ecc ecc, troppe menate inutili. La prima liberta' che si deve avere e' quella di essere liberi di pensare quello che si vuole, ed essere liberi di staccarsi dalle idiozie di massa. Il KGB/CIA/NASA mi spia? E a me chemmifrega? Basta che non vengono a rompermi, poi facciano quello che vogliono.

Comunque, credo che se dovessi pensare a me, alla mia famiglia, a Berlusconi e agli italiani e/o europei, mi sentirei richiuso in gabbia, non davvero libero.

D'altro canto, mi basta pensare un secondo alla gente che abita in paesi meno aperti/civilizzati e mi accorgo di quanto la mia liberta' sia ampia, e probabilmente e' piu' grande di quanto possa usufruirne io. E' inutile farsi menate: siamo esseri liberi in un paese libero, chi dice di no e' solo per capriccio, perche' la vera liberta' e' (ovviamente) ricca di ostacoli, quindi non sembra vera liberta'. 

Esempio: "Voglio andare a vivere all'estero: azz, mi serve il passaporto, mi serve un lavoro, una residenza, ecc ecc, ma perche' c**o non sono libero di andare, comprarmi un pezzo di terra e di viverci?"

Questo ragionamento fila? Secondo me no. Uno e' libero di andare, ovviamente la liberta' coinvolge problemi, fastidi e sacrifici.

Insomma, diciamocelo: siamo liberi, e' che non abbiamo le palle per ammetterlo

*clap**clap**clap**clap**clap**clap**clap**clap**clap**clap*

Ecco come la penso, ma tanto domani cambiero' idea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abaddon83

tempo fa feci anche io una domanda simile nella mailing list di un lug, me ne tirarono dietro un sacco.... dicendo che non sapevo di che parlavo, dicendo che loro erano sisemisti e sapevano tutto e che io ero solo un povero pirla....

l'unica persona che mi diete ragione fu una ragazza/donna che in privato mi mando una mail dicendomi che era pienamente d'accordo con le mie idee e di lasciar perdere sulla lista...

io di natura valuto cosa mi serve e cerco gli strumenti che mi semplificano la vita per ottenere quello che voglio, mi piace moltissimo l'informatica, come presumo tutti voi, ho notato che lo strumento che mi faceva vedere meglio le cose era linux, macchinoso senza dubbio, in certi casi logorante fisicamente e mentalmente, sfido chiunque di voi a dire di non aver mai pronunciato in certi momenti tutto il rosario della bestemia... 

io ho trovato in linux, o meglio in gentoo visto che linux è alla fin fine "solo" il kernel, provai debian ma mi faceva recitare troppe bestemie... provai suse ma non mi piaceva... provai gentoo e me ne innamorai, quindi anche dentro il mondo di linux si fanno scelte. Tutto l'odio che c'è tra linux e windows non lo capisco, personalmente preferisco la struttura di linux, ora che l'ho leggermente capita mi risulta più semplice di windows dove se succede qualche casino unica cosa che sono in grado di fare è di reistallare il programma o l'OS. Dal lato suo windows ha moltissimi vantaggi, è immediato prima di tutto, è lui che grestisce tutto, ottimo per passare il tempo da come la vedo io, pessimo per essere usato come server... troppe cose "nascoste", file di conf inesistenti o quasi, molto meglio la struttura semplice di linux in questi casi in cui basta un cp per copiare le impostazioni di apache e non devi diventare matto come con iss per esempio.

Ogni sistama, ogni programma ha i suoi punti deboli e i suoi vantaggi, dipende tutto dall'utente cosa gli serve e trovo ingiusto coloro che usando un sistema maledicono l'altro solo perchè in quel determinato caso l'altro sistema pecca in qualche modo.

Si dice che le persone "in gamba" prendono posizioni precise, io sono dell'idea che ogni forma di estremismo offusca solo la mente, come si fa a distinguere il bene dal male, il brutto dal bello, ecc... se si usa come punto di riferimento "solo un'idea"? ben venga colui che mi dice non sei ne carne ne pesce insomma.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *akiross wrote:*   

>  secondo me calvizia ha fatto una domanda in quanto non sapeva darsi una risposta o era curioso di sapere cosa ne pensavano gli altri. 

 

la domanda iniziale era assolutamente pertinente, e IMHO molte delle risposte iniziali sono forse state esagerate... mi è comunque piaciuto il modo in cui calvizia è riuscito a stuzzicare nuovamente gli umori bollenti ogni volta che si stavano per sopire   :Smile: 

Non so se l'abbia fatto apposta o meno, ma nel primo caso è stato davvero bravo   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Secondo me liberta' e' davvero un concetto astratto 

 

Secondo me è pratico: ogni volta che ti senti libero lo sei,ogni volta che ti senti oppresso possono significare 2 cose:

1)stai invadendo la libertà di un'altro ----> stai facendo una cazzata

2)qualcun'altro sta invadendo la tua libertà -----> la cazzata la sta facendo qualcun'altro e te subisci...

Chiaramente il "sentirsi liberi" è soggettivo

Ci sono persone molto adattabili, oppure dalle bassissime pretese che si sentono libere in situazioni dove altre si sentirebbero esageratamente oppresse. Può essere anche una questione di scarsa vivacità mentale... non sempre è positivo sentirsi liberi, magari significa che non si ha si ha niente da farci con la libertà...

 *Quote:*   

>  Il KGB/CIA/NASA mi spia? E a me chemmifrega? Basta che non vengono a rompermi, poi facciano quello che vogliono. 

 

Ochhio che quando lo scopri potrebbe essere troppo tardi... La tua filosofia è ottima in un mondo dove lo spazio a disposizione (e le risorse) sono sovrabbondanti rispetto al numero di individui, ma in un mondo con sei miliardi di invididui, una buona metà affamati...

 *Quote:*   

>  E' inutile farsi menate: siamo esseri liberi in un paese libero 

 

Buono il paragone con il terzo mondo, ma attento a non scambiare benessere con libertà! I soldi non rendono automaticamente liberi, anche se innegabilmente aiutano....

 *Quote:*   

>  Ma perche' c**o non sono libero di andare, comprarmi un pezzo di terra e di viverci? 

 

Perchè lì di solito inizia la libertà di qualcun'altro...

Gli indiani che vivevano nelle praterie, avendo spazio e risorse sovrabbondanti, potevano permettersi di ignorare il concetto di "proprietà terriera". Poi c'è da dire che le proprietà non sono certo equamente distribuite... e si torna a parlare di tutti quei movimenti che hanno cercato (fino ad oggi con scarsi risultati) di riequilibrare la situazione, compreso il comunismo di cui si parlava all'inizio del topic...

Cazzo che bel giro abbiamo fatto   :Very Happy:  (il cazzo serve come rafforzativo...da non confondersi con il banale cazzo scurrile per carità!)

----------

## Sasdo

Sto seguendo questo post più che altro per sapere le vostre opinioni....

esprimo anche la mia...

riguardo alla libertà, come ha detto mia sorella una volta:

 *mia sorella wrote:*   

> Libertà è la possibilità di scegliere a quali regole sottostare.

 

E' la definizione migliore di libertà che ho mai sentito.

Riguardo all'odio per microsoft.

Secondo me non si può "odiare" (nel vero senso della parola) una società per il software che produce o la politica che segue.

Personalmente io sono un fan di Bill e soci. Non vedo nulla di male in quello che fa, la sua è un'azienda e come tale deve seguire i PROPRI interessi. E se poi questo viene fatto con intelligienza e furbizia, allora tanto meglio.

Riguardo al software libero:

Spero vivamente che non muoia nè il software open nè tanto meno quello close.

Sono due percorsi diversi, entrambi meritano di esistere, ed è stupido (secondo me!) precluderne uno a solo favore dell'altro.

Per quanto riguarda il fattore politico:

Il linuxaro viene identificato comunista forse perchè effettivamente la maggior parte dei linuxari è effettivamente di sinistra. E' il classico luogo comune da sfatare.

E' vero però che se qualcuno utilizza linux è probabile che sia di sinistra. Non certo.

Com'è anche vero che non tutti quelli che ascoltano Francesco Guccini lo sono.

Per cui chi fa questa facile associazione linux=comunista ha una visione del mondo piuttosto ridotta e monotona.....

il tutto condito con un bell'IMHO...

----------

## calvizia

 *Quote:*   

> Il fatto che utilizzi il termine religione, se vuoi vedere questa parola in senso figurato, allora vuol dire che un giudizio di base (o pregiudizio?) sul movimento free software ce lo hai già.

 

Certo che ho un giudizio ma non pretensioso, anche per questo ho fatto la domanda.

 *Quote:*   

> Il trucchetto che vedevo nel tuo post è quello di far partire un flame paragonando la filosofia del software libero con quella del comunismo. 

 

Non volevo fare paragoni.

Ti assicuro che quello e' la parte di domanda piu' "ridicola", l'ho fatta semplicemente perche' leggendo qua e la saltava sempre fuori, volevo capire le vostre posizioni.

 *Quote:*   

> Su ciò dirò solo una cosa e poi non replicherò più, se vuoi ulteriori informazioni cerca su google. 

 

Google non e' intelligente come te, o come qualunque altro che risponde al forum.

 *Quote:*   

> Nella risposta al mio ultimo messaggio non citato nulla delle parti in cui rispondevo alle tue domande, magari commentandole o facendo ulteriori domande, ma hai quotato solo le parti di "contorno" rendendo evidente che il motivo di questo topic non è cercare una risposta a quelle domande, ma piuttosto un altro, come sospettavo. 

 

Semplice risposta, ho quotato quello che non capivo o non pensavo di avere capito, gli altri punti li ho letti, e assimiliati, e sono anche d'accordo con le tue idee.

 *Quote:*   

> Se vuoi continuare la discussione sulle parti di contorno dei miei messaggi mandami pure un messaggio in privato, qui penso che siano OT e se hai a cuore l'argomento sulla filosofia di Linux non vuoi che le risposte alle tue domande si perdano tra i messaggi OT, vero?

 

Qua tutti hanno frainteso, sono semplici domande, niente di nascosto, non capisco tutto questo ammiccamento, vedete cose che non ci sono, non e' necessario andare oltre le banali domande, non importa fare filososia o psicologia, per rispondere.

Pero' devo dire che visto che l'argomento umanistico, filosofico e psicologico, alla fine mi piace molto, seguo ancor più con interesse il proseguo della discussione, che se ne voglia dire, per me molto costruttiva.

 *Quote:*   

> Akiross: 
> 
> a me sembra che pero' si stia un po' estremizzando la cosa... secondo me calvizia ha fatto una domanda in quanto non sapeva darsi una risposta o era curioso di sapere cosa ne pensavano gli altri. 
> 
> A sentire qualcuno sembra che abbia tirato giu' il mondo! Dai ragazzi, un po' di calma, inutile fare sciocche allusioni, se dovete dire qualcosa ditelo. 

 

Ha centrato il punto, ho fatto solo delle domande alle quali parzialmente non sapevo darmi risposte, ma più di tutto ero curioso di sapere cosa ne pensavate.

E in effetti con capisco perchè per qualcuno ho tirato giù il mondo!?!?

```
LIBERTA'!
```

in senso lato, non credo che in una comunità, qualsiasi essa sia, ci possa essere libertà, non posso spiegare per iscritto nel forum tutto il perchè dietro questa affermazione, ma diciamo che bisogna necessariamente rispettare delle regole piccole o grandi, regole che reputiamo giuste o non giuste, e già in questo modo si mina la liberta'.

Aggiungo, la morale e il costume, moralmente non posso "cacare" (passatemi il termine) per strada, non posso per costume portare gli occhiali da sole di notte, premesso che sono due casi differenti, e con risvolti e cause diverse, ma siamo liberi di cacare per strada? siamo liberi di portare gli occhili di notte?

In realtà si, nel primo caso ci potrebbero "ingabbiare" o nel migliore dei casi darci del matto, nel secondo molti che ci vedono ci darebbero dell'esibizionista. Dico tutto questo per implicare indirettamente che siamo liberi solo ed esclusivamente nei nostri pensieri, perchè fuori, ci sono troppe regole, pregiudizi, moralismi, per esserlo.

Se mettiamo un uccello pettirosso in una gabbia di 200 metri cubi è libero? e se ci mettiamo un acquila nella stessa gabbia?

Questo brevemente per farmi capire la mia idea generale di libertà, chiaramente non basta ma puo' essere di aiuto.

Leggendo i vostri commenti, sto parzialmente rivedendo il mio concetto di software libero, aspetto di leggere Codice Libero, per valutare ancora meglio il concetto.

 *Quote:*   

> Si dice che le persone "in gamba" prendono posizioni precise, io sono dell'idea che ogni forma di estremismo offusca solo la mente, come si fa a distinguere il bene dal male, il brutto dal bello, ecc... se si usa come punto di riferimento "solo un'idea"? ben venga colui che mi dice non sei ne carne ne pesce insomma. 
> 
> 

 

Le persone in gamba hanno loro idee e devono avere posizioni precise, cosi e' piuù facile per qualcuno credere che quella sia la verita' assoluta, ma aimè la verità assoluta la sa solo chi o cosa ci ha messo qua su questo mondo. Gli estremisti più che offuscare la mente credo che servano per trovare un punto centrale che se non altro accontenta un po' tutte e due le estremità. Meglio avere le idee chiare su certi argomenti, anche se dobbiamo essere disponibili a rivederle...

Chi non cambia idea o è morto o è "scemo" - Cinese

Tornando alla "politica", qualcuno a supposto che io fossi comunista e qualcuno che non lo fossi, hanno ragione entrambi.

```
1 teoria e pratica che hanno per oggetto l'organizzazione e il governo dello stato; insieme dei fini cui tende uno stato e dei mezzi impiegati per raggiungerli | politica interna, attività di governo che si esercita entro i confini dello stato; politica estera, attività di governo che si esercita nei rapporti con altri stati sovrani; politica economica, insieme di misure (di un governo nazionale, di un'autorità sovranazionale, di un ente regionale ecc.) che influiscono sulle condizioni in cui avviene l'attività economica; politica industriale, aspetto della politica economica che incide sulle condizioni in cui opera il sistema industriale di uno stato; politica dei redditi, regolazione della dinamica dei salari e degli altri redditi, messa in atto specialmente per controllare l'inflazione; politica fiscale, manovra discrezionale del bilancio pubblico; politica monetaria, controllo della massa monetaria in circolazione e dei tassi d'interesse 

2 l'attività di chi prende parte alla vita pubblica; modo di governare, di gestire: la politica di Cavour; politica saggia, onesta; fare della politica; darsi alla politica; ritirarsi dalla politica; politica sindacale, aziendale 

3 (estens.) tutto ciò che riguarda la vita pubblica: parlare, intendersi di politica 

4 (fig.) comportamento abile e astuto per raggiungere un determinato fine; accortezza o diplomazia nell'agire, nel parlare: ci vuole un po' di politica; è un uomo che ha molta politica; ho dovuto parlare con un po' di politica, per non dire in pubblico i fatti miei (MANZONI P. S. XIV).
```

Politica deriva da politico, che a sua volta deriva dal latino politicus, e ancora dal greco politikos. Polis, città e da polis proviene polites cioè cittadino; unito a politike, scienza delle cose pubbliche.

Esemplificando, piu' ampiamente con la gestione (o organizzare) di una comunità; oltre alle varie locuzioni di uso moderno.

Non mi piace la politica come viene fatta oggi nel mondo, quindi mi dissoccio a priopri, dal modo di fare politica. Reputo disgustoso il modo di fare politica oggi in italia, e non solo.

Per coloro che pensano cose che non ho detto, era necessario dare la mia idea generale, impossibile da spiegare integralmente in poche righe.

E' importante che aggiunga che ogni individuo, è parte integrante del sistema e pertanto se il sistema va male e colpa di tutti, e non solo dei politici. Aggiungo, tirando la una provocazione*, che per il governo ha il piacere che il popolo sia il piu' ignorante possibile, per poterlo comandare meglio, perchè il sapere dell'individuo potrebbe ledere il loro modo di operare.

*Una provocazione rivolta a tutto il mondo, non a voi lettori, preciso per non essere frainteso. 

Riflettendo (IO) grazie alle vostre risposte, ora, forse, capisco molti di quelli che sono qua, facenti parte di quella piccola cerchia che non vorrebbero far parte degli individui soggiogati dall'ingnoranza, e da lì che nasce la vostra "arrabbiatura", ora forse capisco il senzo profondo.

Ma le mie domande erano, domande da bar, ma forse per qualcuno non lo erano.

Ora finisco ... al prossimo spunto....

edit:  *Quote:*   

> mia sorella ha scritto: 
> 
> Libertà è la possibilità di scegliere a quali regole sottostare. 
> 
> E' la definizione migliore di libertà che ho mai sentito. 

 

 :Very Happy:   :Exclamation:   :Idea: 

Sasdo be diciamo che hai espresso bene molte mie idee...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> Il linuxaro viene identificato comunista forse perchè effettivamente la maggior parte dei linuxari è effettivamente di sinistra. 

 

Va detto anche che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone di sinistra non sono comuniste... mi pare che Rifondazione e Comunisti Italiani raccolgano solo una piccola percentuale degli elettori di sinistra...

Con questo... il comunismo è un'idea legittima (in origine nasce prima come "filosofia" che come "pratica politica"... e le filosofie sono tutte legittime), ma non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio   :Wink: 

Era solo per puntualizzare, non volgio assolutamente scatenare una discussione politica in un forum dedicato a tutt'altro   :Wink: 

----------

## Sasdo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Sasdo wrote:*   Il linuxaro viene identificato comunista forse perchè effettivamente la maggior parte dei linuxari è effettivamente di sinistra.  
> 
> Va detto anche che la stragrande maggioranza delle persone di sinistra non sono comuniste... mi pare che Rifondazione e Comunisti Italiani raccolgano solo una piccola percentuale degli elettori di sinistra...
> 
> 

 

è quello che intendevo dire =) non sono stato molto chiaro in effetti, grazie della chiarificazione!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> Google non e' intelligente come te, o come qualunque altro che risponde al forum. 

 

hai ragione... è MOLTO più intelligente  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se mettiamo un uccello pettirosso in una gabbia di 200mq è libero? e se ci mettiamo un acquila nella stessa gabbia? 

 

no e no in entrambi i casi... c'è la gabbia

Una formica invece si, perchè, sebbene la gabbia ci sia, dubito che abbia le maglie così fitte  :Wink: 

```
 aimè la verità assoluta la sa solo chi o cosa ci ha messo qua su questo mondo
```

Dubito che mia madre sappia la verità assoluta... per quanto sia un'ottima persona a mio giudizio... 

```
Chi non cambia idea o è morto o è "scemo" - Cinese 
```

O mia madre... che a quanto pare conosce la verità assoluta (e non me la dice... bastarda!  :Very Happy:  )

```
qualcuno a supposto
```

Ti assicuro che nessuno "a" supposto  :Laughing: 

```
Non mi piace la politica come viene fatta oggi nel mondo
```

Guarda che il mondo è grosso (più grosso dell' "italia" di sicuro...), dubito che tu lo conosca tutto 

Comunque sono daccordo che L'italia non è un esempio fulgido per gli altri paesi...

----------

## calvizia

```
qualcuno a supposto
```

Ti assicuro che nessuno "a" supposto  :Laughing: 

Chiedo venia.... ho scritto cancellato e riscritto....  :Sad:  asino!

```
Non mi piace la politica come viene fatta oggi nel mondo
```

Guarda che il mondo è grosso (più grosso dell' "italia" di sicuro...), dubito che tu lo conosca tutto 

Comunque sono daccordo che L'italia non è un esempio fulgido per gli altri paesi...[/quote]

Mi è piaciuto l'ironia che hai messo nelle risposte, e mi sono fatto grasse risate.

Ti preciso la parte finale del tuo quote, non ci volevi te per dirmi che il mondo è grosso, basta l'uccellino di Del Piero, per polica del mondo intendo quella dei paesi rappresentativi, e fidati la conosco, e anche chi non la conosce sa cosa fa l'america ed e' sufficente. Non sono antiamericano, non sono anticinese..... valuto!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *calvizia wrote:*   

> per polica del mondo intendo quella dei paesi rappresentativi

 

Come fai a capire i paesi rappresentativi del mondo? E questi dovrebbero rappresentare il mondo rispetto a cosa? al sistema solare?

Chi ha eletto l'america come rappresentante del mondo rispetto a se stesso? Se stessa? penso proprio sia andata così... ma io, rifiutandomi di prenderne atto, di fatto disconosco la supposta leadership mondiale dell'america. Se tutti facesserò così sarebbe solo un paese sfigato come gli altri che nessuno caga e non ci sarebebro tante guerre nel mondo

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Chi ha eletto l'america come rappresentante del mondo rispetto a se stesso? Se stessa? penso proprio sia andata così... 

 

Ehmmm... 

Posso chiedervi di non divagare ecessivamente? Giá il thread tratta di argomenti giganteschi, se alleghiamo anche la politica mondiale non ne usciamo più.

----------

## akiross

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    Il KGB/CIA/NASA mi spia? E a me chemmifrega? Basta che non vengono a rompermi, poi facciano quello che vogliono.  
> 
> Ochhio che quando lo scopri potrebbe essere troppo tardi... La tua filosofia è ottima in un mondo dove lo spazio a disposizione (e le risorse) sono sovrabbondanti rispetto al numero di individui, ma in un mondo con sei miliardi di invididui, una buona metà affamati...
> ...

 

Non ti seguo con il "potrebbe essere troppo tardi", spiegami  :Smile: 

Comunque tu consideri anche spazio e risorse nella globalita' dell'essere umano e del pianeta, ma e' anche vero che attualmente io vivo nella realta' occidentale in cui c'e' abbondanza di risorse. Questa e' solo una osservazione sul relativismo, con questo non voglio dire che la nostra societa' puo' lanciarsi allo sfrenato consumismo, che tra l'altro non vedo di buon occhio.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    E' inutile farsi menate: siamo esseri liberi in un paese libero  
> 
> Buono il paragone con il terzo mondo, ma attento a non scambiare benessere con libertà! I soldi non rendono automaticamente liberi, anche se innegabilmente aiutano....
> ...

 

Non parlavo di soldi, ma di liberta' di pensiero e di espressione. Liberta' degli individui. Se contraddivi Saddam (che ora non c'e' piu', ma l'esempio e' ancora valido) ti ammazzavano. Questa non e' liberta. Anche se eri pieno di soldi la liberta' non l'avevi.

E' un dato di fatto e lo insegna la storia che la cultura, la civilizzazione e la liberta' vanno di pari passo. 500 anni fa anche l'italia era mentalmente chiusa. Ovviamente sono pronto a scommettere che non per ogni societa' vale questa regola, ma spesso e' cosi'.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    Ma perche' c**o non sono libero di andare, comprarmi un pezzo di terra e di viverci?  
> 
> Perchè lì di solito inizia la libertà di qualcun'altro...
> ...

 

Sono d'accordo, ma il tuo commento e' un attimo superfluo: hai notato che ho detto "comprarmi un pezzo di terra"? Questo implica che diventa mio e che non andro' ad infrangere lo spazio altrui (cioe', sto ammettendo che qualcuno mi vendera' quel pezzo di terra).

Con questo esempio volevo sottolineare alcuni obblighi e doveri che ci legano alla societa' in cui viviamo e che quindi ci rendono cittadini non completamente liberi.

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Non ti seguo con il "potrebbe essere troppo tardi", spiegami ....CUT.... e' anche vero che attualmente io vivo nella realta' occidentale in cui c'e' abbondanza di risorse. 

 

Nel senso che se cominci oggi a cedere pezzetti della tua libertà un domani potresti accorgerti di aver ceduto troppo e potrebbe essere molto difficile recuperare quanto perso... io intendo salvaguardare la mia libertà anche da minacce potenziali. Come dice Mentadent: "prevenire è meglio che curare"

```
Se contraddivi Saddam ti ammazzavano. 
```

Anche se contraddici bush non è che ti fanno un monumento alla libertà di pensiero sai... ci sono altri modi per eliminare il dissenso senza arrivare ad uccidere: si può censurare, ignorare, diffamare, eliminare dalla tv pubblica con una scusa del menga....   :Wink:  Ogni riferimento a fatti o persone realmente esistite è puramente casuale  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
hai notato che ho detto "comprarmi un pezzo di terra"?
```

Infatti sei libero di farlo... ma per quello però i soldi ti servono...  :Wink: 

```
Con questo esempio volevo sottolineare alcuni obblighi e doveri che ci legano alla societa' in cui viviamo
```

La società serve appunto per questo: limitare la tua libertà e massimizzare la libertà di tutti quanti

Potrei essere completamente libero solo in un mondo in cui non dovessi mai entrare in rapporto conflittuale con alcuno. Le leggi e le regole servono per regolare questi rapporti di conflittualità e limitare la privazione di libertà (che esiste comunqure) che tutti dobbiamo subire.

Per lo stesso motivo alcune leggi possono essere viste come "sopprusi" nel caso in cui la privazione "minima" della libertà non sia così minima come dovrebbe ma ecceda nel suo zelo. Del resto le società repressive sono ben lontane da essre società "liebere" e generano insoddisfazione, frustrazione e senso di rivalsa nel cittadino, andando ad alimentare i comportamenti che vorrebbero essere censurati (vedi la storia delle droghe leggere... prima che divenissero illegali, circa 40 anni fa, quanto ne era diffuso l'utilizzo? e ora? Lo sai che l'italia era uno dei primi produttori mondiali di canapa?)

----------

## akiross

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Potrei essere completamente libero solo in un mondo in cui non dovessi mai entrare in rapporto conflittuale con alcuno.

 

Come un conflitto di interessi?  :Very Happy: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ogni riferimento a fatti o persone realmente esistite è puramente casuale 

 

:rotfl:

EDIT:

Ma essere ucciso per aver espresso un pensiero non e' come essere "censurato" per averne espresso uno. Se dico che bush e' scemo bhe, c'e' chi e' d'accorodo e chi no. Magari bush non mi fara' mai andare su una sua tv (non so se ne ha, come il nostro amato premier, ma siccome sono amici probabilmente anche bush ha la sua stazione tv...) pero' non puo' certo uccidermi o condannarmi secondo una legge. Pero' puo' farlo in altri modi

----------

## federico

Sono daccordo col messaggio postato da Coda, sinceramente io darei per scontato che una persona la risposta a queste domande le trovi da sola.

----------

## federico

 *calvizia wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   che quelle frasi nascondono le tue posizioni.  
> 
> Non nascondono le miei posizioni anche perchè non ne ho.
> 
> 

 

Puoi non avere una posizione se a una cosa non ci hai mai pensato neanche, ma come inizi a conoscerla e a parlarne anche il "non avere una posizione" significa gia' averla presa una posizione.

----------

## calvizia

Puoi non avere una posizione se a una cosa non ci hai mai pensato neanche, ma come inizi a conoscerla e a parlarne anche il "non avere una posizione" significa gia' averla presa una posizione.[/quote]

Non la penso allo stesso modo, dopo la mia domanda iniziale mi sono iniziato a creare delle risposte, ma come detto non gli davo tutto il penso che sembra gli abbiano dati gli altri.

Ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io voglio spiegare la mia sul perche' si odia windows. Io non lo odio perche' e' software chiuso se loro vogliono questo e sono contenti tanto meglio.  Ci sono pero' due cose che mi fanno incazzare di windows e vado subito ad elencarle.

Come e' possibile che una ditta come microsfot con la gente geniale che paga per programmare questi software riesca solo a vendere un OS che ha solo problemi? Ho appena cercato di mettere a posto un windows xp che aveva preso non so quanti virus e non c'e' stato verso se non quella di reinstallare. Non esiste neanche un tool di ms che permetta di mettere a posto le cose. Per me un software che si paga fior fior di soldi e che abbia questi problemi non esiste (o almeno non dovrebbe). La soluzione e' stata quella di mettere un firewall che chiude tutto, chiude talmente tutto che se non sblocchi explorer o firefox non riesci neanche a scaricare alla massima velocita'. Non e' serieta' questa per me.

Poi vorrei aprire una parentesi su quello che ms afferma "windows e' facile da usare"... si se lo installi e poi non ci fai niente altro, auguri quando dovrai creare piu' utenti (ristretti e non) e cercare di fare funzionare tutto.

La seconda questione e' questa: come mai se ms afferma che il suo software e' il migliore in assoluto cerca sempre di screditare gli altri? Si ricordi quel bel pdf che paragonava office a openoffice che hanno dovuto togliere (per citarne una). E con il software libero puo' fare questo solo a parole ma non dimentichiamoci il passato in cui ha fatto tante di quelle azioni oscene che viene solo da piangere. Ne cito solo una: quando e' stato lanciato windows 3.1 (a quel tempo era separato da dos) hanno fatto in modo che girasse bene solo con ms-dos bloccando la strada a dr-dos. Praticamente avevano aggiunto nella versione finale delle linee di codice che controllava che dos usavi e se era dr-dos ti trovavi degli errori. 

Questa e' solo la mia opinione e spero di non scatenare un flame. Quindi piu' che odiare mi fa incazzare perche' credo che i mezzi per fare qualcosa di meglio ce li abbiamo (e anche i soldi)

----------

## silian87

Hai perfettamente ragione! Spendono piu' tempo a sviluppare tecnologie per difendere dal furto il proprio software che svilupparlo! E' come se fortificassi delle mura alte 20 metri e spesse 5 per proteggere una citta' di 10 case, e per lo piu' cadenti a pezzi   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Hai perfettamente ragione! Spendono piu' tempo a sviluppare tecnologie per difendere dal furto il proprio software che svilupparlo! E' come se fortificassi delle mura alte 20 metri e spesse 5 per proteggere una citta' di 10 case, e per lo piu' cadenti a pezzi  

 

concordo, ovviamente, ma non confondere calvizia, che già, per sua stessa ammissione, ha le idee (indubbiamente!) confuse: il furto é quello perpetrato da microsoft nei confronti dei loro (e non solo !) clienti !

Coda

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> l furto é quello perpetrato da microsoft nei confronti dei loro (e non solo !) clienti !
> 
> 

 

Infatti. io sono convinto che all'inizio microsoft bene o male abbia portato i computer nelle case e che abbia contribuito alla informatizzazione. Sono anche convinto che da un certo periodo, pero', stia sfruttando troppo a suo favore il monopolio che detiene in questo settore, e cio' non va bene....

Quindi o Ballmer-zio&co si danno una mossa a fare software decente, o prima o poi verranno sbattuti giu' da quel trono in cui sono.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Infatti. io sono convinto che all'inizio microsoft bene o male abbia portato i computer nelle case e che abbia contribuito alla informatizzazione. 

 

Su questo non sono molto d'accordo. Secondo me ha avuto tanto successo perche' in quei periodi non era il software la novita' ma i pc (che loro non vendevano!!). Quindi affermare che sia stata microsoft a portare questi nelle case non sono per nulla d'accordo. microsoft si e' trovata nel posto giusto al momento giusto. Ora che il pc non e' piu' novita' la gente sta attenta anche al software che usa

----------

## silian87

Pero' bisogna amettere che (facendo finta che apple non sia esistita   :Razz:  ) windows31 e il 95 ancora ancora reggevano l'innovazione per l'epoca. Certo che non penso che alla microsoft volessero fare un opera di carita'   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Pero' bisogna amettere che (facendo finta che apple non sia esistita   ) windows31 e il 95 ancora ancora reggevano l'innovazione per l'epoca. Certo che non penso che alla microsoft volessero fare un opera di carita'  

 

Si, magari oltre all'apple metti da parte anche la commodore, l'atari, NeXT, e (per fare una ricorsione di coda) la stessa Microsoft (OS/2 1.x, WinNT)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Pero' bisogna amettere che (facendo finta che apple non sia esistita   ) windows31 e il 95 ancora ancora reggevano l'innovazione per l'epoca. 

 

Innovazione si ma scoperta dalla xeorx dove sia ms che apple hanno copiato (con il permesso della xeros)

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Innovazione si ma scoperta dalla xeorx dove sia ms che apple hanno copiato (con il permesso della xeros)

 

Non nego che c'era anche qualcunaltro con prodotti, magari molto buoni, pero' bisogna senza dubbio ammettere che eindows95, per esempio, era molto evoluto (pensando di essere 9 anni fa). L'unico OS che poteva stargli dietro come interazione macchina-utente era "system software" (perche' macos usci' nel 1997) IMHO.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Innovazione si ma scoperta dalla xeorx dove sia ms che apple hanno copiato (con il permesso della xeros)

 

Si, si. Io infatti dico solo che in quel contesto microsoft ha fatto un lavoro eccellente. Dopo ha abusato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Non nego che c'era anche qualcunaltro con prodotti, magari molto buoni, pero' bisogna senza dubbio ammettere che eindows95, per esempio, era molto evoluto (pensando di essere 9 anni fa). L'unico OS che poteva stargli dietro come interazione macchina-utente era "system software" (perche' macos usci' nel 1997) IMHO.

 

Si ma dipende per cosa... per server non serviva una mazza. Non puoi generalizzare il discorso

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Inoltre non era nemmeno multi-tasking se non erro

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ma dipende per cosa... per server non serviva una mazza. Non puoi generalizzare il discorso

 

 *Quote:*   

> abbia portato i computer nelle case

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Secondo me era avanti solo perche' alla gente piacevano le icone ma la sua architettura era un obrobrio.

----------

## randomaze

 *sillian87 wrote:*   

> (perche' macos usci' nel 1997)

 

MacOS 8 forse.... ti sei dimenticato le 7 versioni precedenti.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me era avanti solo perche' alla gente piacevano le icone ma la sua architettura era un obrobrio.

 

Senza dubbio. 

Io voglio dire, in soldoni, che fino ad un certo periodo microsoft reggeva sul piano morale, ma ora, che ci sono valide alternative, non puoi basare il tuo successo sulla definizione di standard-non-standard e su brevettare sempre nuovi metodi per far si che nessuno copi i tuoi programmi. Bisogna che smettano di pensare di essere invulnerabili, e si muovano a contrattaccare sil piano della qualita' se vogliono tirare avanti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *sillian87 wrote:*   (perche' macos usci' nel 1997) 
> 
> MacOS 8 forse.... ti sei dimenticato le 7 versioni precedenti.

 

Piccola correzione e' silian87 che l'ha scritto  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Piccola correzione e' silian87 che l'ha scritto 

 

Si ho sistemato, grazie.... mi ero perso tagliando fuori i quote inutili  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vendicatore

Il Workbench di Amiga era avanti, alla fine l'unica cosa che e' mancata ad AmigaOS e' stato il supporto alla memoria protetta, ma nell'85 era una macchina (con un sistema operativo) della madonna.

Peccato che poi Commodore si sia suicidata facendo delle scelte quantomeno discutibili (tipo cancellare il progetto AAA quanto c'erano prototipi funzionanti, e che prototipi, ed era gia' tutto pronto per il lancio...).

Molti associano l'amiga ai videogiochi, ma e' nata come Workstation grafica.

Maya, per fare un esempio, e' nato su amiga. 

(Per i nostalgici: tutta la prima serie di Star Treck TNG era renderizzata usando Maya su svariati 3000/4000)

Sigh...

----------

## codadilupo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   abbia portato i computer nelle case 
> 
> 

 

come citazione vale quanto le indagini statistiche commissionate da microsoft che dicono che linux ha un TCO maggiore: x tendente a meno infinito   :Confused: 

Ad ogni modo, non é neppure vero: i pc nelle case li han portati IBM, e in italia olivetti. E' vero che oggi diciamo pc. Ma é vero che dicevamo Pc-Compatibili. E' ancora é vero che PC_Compatibili significava Pc-Compatibili IBM. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire, no ?

Permettimi poi una considerazione: microsoft, a differenza di apple, non ha rivoluzionato proprio un bel niente. Laddove apple si é smazzata la gestione grafica di un sistema, senza per questo venir meno alla richiesta minima di conoscenza della macchina da parte dell'utente (porcavacca, ti mandavano il pc con il manuale di istruzioni, e il salvafloppy, per impedire che entrasse polvere quando non veniva usato: questo é lavorare seriamente !), al contrario, microsoft si é comportata come la piu' vecchia, retrograda, capitalista, imperialista & monopolista azienda commerciale. Ha messo in pedi una strategia "confondi e nascondi" che non ha precedenti, in quanto a pervasività: rendi stupidi i tuoi clienti, e ti pagheranno sempre ipu' e sempre piu' spesso, per ogni minima cazzata. Se questa é l'evoluzione, allora aspettero' con ansia il prossimo big bang, vediamo se si riesce a ricominciare. Un  po' meglio, magari.

Coda

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> MacOS 8 forse.... ti sei dimenticato le 7 versioni precedenti.

 

Qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS

Lo chiamano "system software" fino alla versione 7.6.1.

Wikipedia non mente   :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Qui: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacOS
> 
> Lo chiamano "system software" fino alla versione 7.6.1.
> 
> Wikipedia non mente  

 

ma non é neppure infallibile: ti posso assicurare che sul mac della mia ragazza, un lc620, al boot leggi la scritta MacOS  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   MacOS 8 forse.... ti sei dimenticato le 7 versioni precedenti. Lo chiamano "system software" fino alla versione 7.6.1.
> 
> 

 

Orpo.... non vale, era una domanda trabocchetto  :Razz: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> ma non é neppure infallibile: ti posso assicurare che sul mac della mia ragazza, un lc620, al boot leggi la scritta MacOS

 

Ah   :Embarassed:  , e' solo che per essere sicuro delle date ho guardato su wiki, e ho letto system software, ed ho pensato che era piu' giusto.

----------

## Trust No One

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Permettimi poi una considerazione: microsoft, a differenza di apple, non ha rivoluzionato proprio un bel niente. Laddove apple si é smazzata la gestione grafica di un sistema, senza per questo venir meno alla richiesta minima di conoscenza della macchina da parte dell'utente (porcavacca, ti mandavano il pc con il manuale di istruzioni, e il salvafloppy, per impedire che entrasse polvere quando non veniva usato: questo é lavorare seriamente !), al contrario, microsoft si é comportata come la piu' vecchia, retrograda, capitalista, imperialista & monopolista azienda commerciale. Ha messo in pedi una strategia "confondi e nascondi" che non ha precedenti, in quanto a pervasività: rendi stupidi i tuoi clienti, e ti pagheranno sempre ipu' e sempre piu' spesso, per ogni minima cazzata.

 

bel discorso , veramente  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Permettimi poi una considerazione: microsoft, a differenza di apple, non ha rivoluzionato proprio un bel niente. Laddove apple si é smazzata la gestione grafica di un sistema, senza per questo venir meno alla richiesta minima di conoscenza della macchina da parte dell'utente (porcavacca, ti mandavano il pc con il manuale di istruzioni, e il salvafloppy, per impedire che entrasse polvere quando non veniva usato: questo é lavorare seriamente !), al contrario, microsoft si é comportata come la piu' vecchia, retrograda, capitalista, imperialista & monopolista azienda commerciale. Ha messo in pedi una strategia "confondi e nascondi" che non ha precedenti, in quanto a pervasività: rendi stupidi i tuoi clienti, e ti pagheranno sempre ipu' e sempre piu' spesso, per ogni minima cazzata.

 

Ipse dixit.

----------

